# building a ship?



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2009)

so i'd like to build a liveaboard sailboat in my backyard in the near future. can anyone recommend a good book(s)/websites on the subject of DIY shipbuilding? or maybe anyone who has done this any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 14, 2009)

here:

Free Boat Design Resources - Free Designs
Indexes of Boat Plans, Designers, Projects
Scotty's small wooden boat shop.
Boat building - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


There's also this new website you should check out. it makes things like this much easier... its called Google 

on the other hand... the inability to locate boat building plans on the internet may indicate a navigational deficiency on your part which you should look into before going to the all the trouble of building a boat.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 15, 2009)

oh... i will try google.
thanks for the sites too.


----------

